# Advice needed



## Tiffany (May 4, 2018)

So the Hubby and I have decided to begin permanent RVing....we are at odds as to what is best a Class A or Class C....of course both are great in their own way, what he is mostly worried about is, with the Class A will we be limited as to where we can go/park across the US?


----------



## Johnwj (May 8, 2018)

Tiffany said:


> So the Hubby and I have decided to begin permanent RVing....we are at odds as to what is best a Class A or Class C....of course both are great in their own way, what he is mostly worried about is, with the Class A will we be limited as to where we can go/park across the US?


The class isn't your issue.  
The Length of your vehicle is the first concern;some older RV parks were designed, engineered and built before today's-size RVs were conceived.  Therefore you won't fit in some older (or poorly designed) parks.  
The second concern to me s the Amperage of shore power that is available.  There, again, That is a function of size, generally as opposed to class. 
Another concern in some of the nicer resort-type RV Parks, there is an age maximum; usually 10 years Max if they have this restriction.


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 22, 2018)

*Get the largest coach you are comfortable driving.*   When you are on the road for a long time bigger is better.  One of our outings was 5 months long.  Remember the largest coaches are the size of a small studio apt, not spacious.    
We didn't have any issues camping all around the country over the last 16 months since we bought our 40' MH.  I would have bought larger but my license was only good to 40', Ca has its rules.   Have put 15k miles on it since January 2017.   Its twelve years old, not one place asked for its age yet.   We have stayed in beautiful resorts and resorts that should not have been able to use that title.   State parks/beaches, County parks,  KOA's, COE's, Boondocking, it all just worked.   I do usually look for parks with big rig access in their description.   We stayed at places that were free,  $10 a night to places that were $150 a night and everything in between. 

-Bill


----------

